# Incontrare l'amante di mia moglie



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

L&M,

volevo sondare il vs parere (scusate se non ho trovato thread in merito sfogliando qualche pagina addietro) sul seguente tema, anche se se ne sarà già dibattuto...

Sto maturando la volontà di incontrare l'amante di mia moglie. A dire la verità non so bene perchè. Se è perchè, ormai conscio che sia concluso tutto, voglia togliermi un ultimo sassolino e dare un'immagine a chi mi ha fatto da incubo per un paio di mesi (anche se non è lui che devo odiare ma me stesso e mia moglie semmai). Ci rimuginavo da giorni poi stasera, passando davanti al motel dove so che si incontravano, si è rafforzato questo pensiero.
Lunedi prox anche 'sto schifoso (lo chiamo simpaticamente così con voi, privatamente in maniera un po' più non riportabile) rientra in ufficio (è collega di mia moglie per chi non lo sapesse).
Se non cambio idea sono dell'idea di dire a mia moglie di sondare il terreno con lui per capire se è disponibile; 
In campo neutro, disarmati, magari qualche cric nel bagagliaio... così per ogni evenienza.

Qualche esperienza in merito?

Ho già provato cosa voglia scoprire dettagli del tradimento e non ne cerco più; questo non so se sia la stessa cosa o, al contrario, definitivamente liberatorio.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> L&M,
> 
> volevo sondare il vs parere (scusate se non ho trovato thread in merito sfogliando qualche pagina addietro) sul seguente tema, anche se se ne sarà già dibattuto...
> 
> ...


Scusami, non mi abbasserei mai a tanto. A sprecare un solo secondo della mia vita, per incontrare, l'eventuale amante di mia moglie. MAI.

Ma scusa a che scopo?


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

Cosa gli diresti?


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

cosi per conoscerlo; immagino sia un bravo ragazzo.
certo mi vengono in mente malignerie; ma è più per dare un volto alla persona che ho più volte immaginato; ho sospettato erroneamente di altri suoi colleghi.
così per chiarezza.


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*....*

.





dolorante ha detto:


> L&M,
> 
> volevo sondare il vs parere (scusate se non ho trovato thread in merito sfogliando qualche pagina addietro) sul seguente tema, anche se se ne sarà già dibattuto...
> 
> ...


Comunque non serve... non sai che mentre mentivano a te mentivano anche a loro stessi? Le tresche vivono di realtà rubate, di furbate, di astuzie e per belle che siano, hanno la vergogna dell'ombra nella quale DEVONO restare. La cosa positiva é che per questa stessa caratteristica non diventano quasi mai delle realtà, non ne hanno la stoffa né lo spessore... e se capita che casualmente l'abbiano, spesso non reggono un decimo della prima unione perchè vivevano dell'idea che avevano del ruolo e non delle persone che in realtà erano e sono.
Lascia quella storia nel suo luogo d'elezione senza che tu ti ci impantani... 
Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

So anch'io che non conosco l'imbarazzo, evito con estrema cura le situazioni imbarazzanti...questa lo sarebbe.


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .Comunque non serve... non sai che mentre mentivano a te mentivano anche a loro stessi? Le tresche vivono di realtà rubate, di furbate, di astuzie e per belle che siano, hanno la vergogna dell'ombra nella quale DEVONO restare. La cosa positiva é che per questa stessa caratteristica non diventano quasi mai delle realtà, non ne hanno la stoffa né lo spessore... e se capita che casualmente l'abbiano, spesso non reggono un decimo della prima unione perchè vivevano dell'idea che avevano del ruolo e non delle persone che in realtà erano e sono.
> Lascia quella storia nel suo luogo d'elezione senza che tu ti ci impantani...
> Bruja


Non sono d'accordo ma è bello leggerti


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> cosi per conoscerlo; immagino sia un bravo ragazzo.
> certo mi vengono in mente malignerie; ma è più per dare un volto alla persona che ho più volte immaginato; ho sospettato erroneamente di altri suoi colleghi.
> così per chiarezza.


Se mio marito avesse l'amante vorrei vederla solo per paragonarla a me... solo per cercare di cogliere se e' piu' belladi me, piu' simpatica, piu' femminile . Una curiosita' dettata da un' istinto di gelosia infantile


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> cosi per conoscerlo; immagino sia un bravo ragazzo.
> certo mi vengono in mente malignerie; ma è più per dare un volto alla persona che ho più volte immaginato; ho sospettato erroneamente di altri suoi colleghi.
> così per chiarezza.


Ma ascolta tu sei il marito. Lui l'amante.
TU sei la certezza. Lui un episodio.

Per me hai diritto a confrontarti con lui, solo se lei ha abbandonato te per lui, solo se ha preso su baracca e burattini ed è fuggita con lui.

A questo punto ogni forma di rispetto è improponibile. 

Due opzioni: O ti avvedi che tua moglie ti ha gettato nel cesso per un idiota e realizzi che sotto sotto tua moglie non era una gran donna.
Oppure resti schiacciato dal confronto, e ti mangi le mani dicendo: " Come darle torto?" Magari si è pappato un plurimiliardario.

Ma scusami io non so le tue storie, ma come hai fatto a beccarla? 
Gli hai visti nudi, mentre facevano sesso?

Altrimenti...cerca di fare di lui, un antagonista da sconfiggere, a me per esempio certi "sospetti" mi erotizzano come un demonio. Mi dico..." Hai capito la santarellina?"...e mi inbufalisco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ripeto, io non mi sono mai fidato di lei, proprio perchè è la donna che nutre maggiori interessi con me.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Se mio marito avesse l'amante vorrei vederla solo per paragonarla a me... solo per cercare di cogliere se e' piu' belladi me, piu' simpatica, piu' femminile . Una curiosita' dettata da un' istinto di gelosia infantile


gelosia femminile...infatti quella volta non a caso gliela misi davanti...non a caso...ancora oggi quelli del bar, a distanza di anni, mi domandano di lei...


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2009)

*.................*

Devo dire che partendo da diverse opinioni e da diverse valutazioni, il risultato di lordpinceton é equivalente a quello che ho espresso.
Si può non concordare ma... la realtà é e resta questa, il tradimento é tristazza, sofferenza e qualche volta squallore ma se lo facciamo entrare nella nostra essenza, lo convalidiamo nella realtà esistenziale e non lo confiniamo nella dimensione del ruolo, della recita che assolve...
Bruja


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

[SIZE=2 ha detto:
			
		

> lordpinceton[/SIZE];652380]gelosia femminile...infatti quella volta non a caso gliela misi davanti...non a caso...ancora oggi quelli del bar, a distanza di anni, mi domandano di lei...


 Chi? cosa? come? Quando? Perche'? 
Che stai a di'?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Chi? cosa? come? Quando? Perche'?
> Che stai a di'?


Non puoi anche tu chiedermi della mia unica amante...saresti imbarazzante... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma ovvio, non esistono prove al mondo, che io e questa donna abbiamo copulato...


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

mah avrete ragione...

forse il motivo vero, che faccio fatica a confessarmi, per il quale lo vorrei vedere è sperare di vederlo sofferente come ho sofferto io.
visto che ha anche lui una famiglia di fatto distrutta da questa storia.
visto che potrebbe essere la causa che mi toglierà anche solo un'ora da mio figlio.
vorrei vederlo sofferente


----------



## Old veronika (27 Agosto 2009)

Lord, 

te lo dico sottovoce cosi' non ci sente nessuno... 

tu hai gravi problemi, fatti vedere quanto prima,

prima che la tua situazione diventi irreversibile......

Tranquillo, se ti curi le tue visioni passeranno...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Lord,
> 
> te lo dico sottovoce cosi' non ci sente nessuno...
> 
> ...


 
Dai curiosona...che ti ho scritto in mp...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> mah avrete ragione...
> 
> forse il motivo vero, che faccio fatica a confessarmi, per il quale lo vorrei vedere è sperare di vederlo sofferente come ho sofferto io.
> visto che ha anche lui una famiglia di fatto distrutta da questa storia.
> ...


Ma dai...ma allora tu dici che dall'altra parte sta una moglie incazzata???
Ommmiodiioooo...

Ok dol...vado a rileggermi il tuo 3d...così ti capisco...


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

non so se l'ho scritto;
per certo non li ho colti in flagrante; me l'ha confessato mia moglie dopo un anno di relazione;
lui convive, ha almeno un figlio (non è stata più specifica) e, dopo la rottura con mia moglie, è - sempre a detta di mia moglie - in crisi nera.
La versione riportatami è quella secondo la quale loro hanno rotto contro la loro volontà in aprile per capire cosa volesse fare ognuno della sua vita, della sua famiglia.

di più non so. forse anche per questo mi interessa conoscerlo, se è mediamente ciula come un uomo si sbilancerà di più


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> non so se l'ho scritto;
> per certo non li ho colti in flagrante; me l'ha confessato mia moglie dopo un anno di relazione;
> lui convive, ha almeno un figlio (non è stata più specifica) e, dopo la rottura con mia moglie, è - sempre a detta di mia moglie - in crisi nera.
> La versione riportatami è quella secondo la quale loro hanno rotto contro la loro volontà in aprile per capire cosa volesse fare ognuno della sua vita, della sua famiglia.
> ...


Ma scusa, lascia perdere no?
Ho letto di là tutte le tue paure...
Ma scusa...hai quasi 40 anni...con i problemi che ci sono oggi.
Io cercherei di fossilizzare la mia mente e le mie energie in qualcosa che ti appassioni veramente. In maniera da non perderti dietro queste storie qua. 

Ti rendi conto? Tu conosci la storia dalla bocca di tua moglie.

E credi filo per segno a tutto quello che lei ti dice?

Vai a rileggerti di là...lei è riuscita perfino a convincerti che è colpa tua di quanto è successo...robe da matti.

Uè ragazzi...ma cosa siamo diventati? 

Larve?

Dipendenti affettivamente dalle mogli? 

Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Old dolorante (27 Agosto 2009)

ma no dai
mi spiace semplicemente buttare via tutto; dopo 20 anni credo che solo se avesse tentato di uccidermi potrei volerle male;
lei mi vuole tantissimo bene, io gliene voglio altrettanto;
Molto spesso sentiamo il bisogno di abbracciarci, sfiniti da quanto sta succedendo.
Sarà anche l'incredulità generale che ha colpito gli amici, i familiari; come in ogni buona famiglia nessuno se lo sarebbe mai aspettato. 
Diciamola chiara: se me la fossi trombata regolarmente, fossi stato attento ai suoi bisogni, le avessi dedicato attenzioni, metto la mano sul fuoco che non sarebbe successo nulla.
Certo il tradimento è unanimanente condannato senza se e senza ma.
Ma mi spiace. E' una soddisfazione molto amara stare meglio perchè ritengo la relazione conclusa.
A me sembra, al contrario di quello che credi tu, un atteggimento maturo il nostro. Tentare tutto il possibile. Non solo per noi. C'è un bimbo di 4 anni. Anche questo ha stra-pesato nella mia scelta.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ma no dai
> mi spiace semplicemente buttare via tutto; dopo 20 anni credo che solo se avesse tentato di uccidermi potrei volerle male;
> lei mi vuole tantissimo bene, io gliene voglio altrettanto;
> Molto spesso sentiamo il bisogno di abbracciarci, sfiniti da quanto sta succedendo.
> ...


si, è un atteggiamento maturo.
Non so un casso della tua storia, non l'ho letta, ma questo tuo post la dice lunga.
Non lasciarti fuorviare da quel che noi diciamo. 
Vai veramente solo dove ti porta il cuore e il tuo bimbo.
Il resto passa.
Lui no


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ma no dai
> mi spiace semplicemente buttare via tutto; dopo 20 anni credo che solo se avesse tentato di uccidermi potrei volerle male;
> lei mi vuole tantissimo bene, io gliene voglio altrettanto;
> Molto spesso sentiamo il bisogno di abbracciarci, sfiniti da quanto sta succedendo.
> ...


Beh magari se ve la tenevate per voi due era meglio.
Adesso si che parli a dovere, da uomo. Con le palle. 
Allora dai non rovinarti il fegato, scaccia via i brutti pensieri...
Forse il confessartelo è stato...che so..un modo strano per chiederti aiuto. Allora lavora solo per le cose che vi possono unire, non perderti dietro quelle che dividono, tipo, andare a parte con l'amante. L'indifferenza ci vuole.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si, è un atteggiamento maturo.
> Non so un casso della tua storia, non l'ho letta, ma questo tuo post la dice lunga.
> Non lasciarti fuorviare da quel che noi diciamo.
> Vai veramente solo dove ti porta il cuore e il tuo bimbo.
> ...


Beh...Asu..ok...ma anche mettiamo dentro la razionalità maschile, quella che ci fa fare certe scelte in base a parametri non emotivi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ma no dai
> mi spiace semplicemente buttare via tutto; dopo 20 anni credo che solo se avesse tentato di uccidermi potrei volerle male;
> lei mi vuole tantissimo bene, io gliene voglio altrettanto;
> Molto spesso sentiamo il bisogno di abbracciarci, sfiniti da quanto sta succedendo.
> ...


Credo che tu voglia vederlo e parlarci perché non idealizzare la sua immagine fantasticata, lo vuoi vedere come uomo normale nella sua mediocrità.
Solo tu puoi sapere se vederlo lo renderebbe invece reale e incancellabile.
Credo che sia individuale il modo di percepire queste cose.
Sono invece contraria alle ...sfide all'O.K. corral...


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (28 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> cosi per conoscerlo; immagino sia un bravo ragazzo.
> certo mi vengono in mente malignerie; ma è più per dare un volto alla persona che ho più volte immaginato; ho sospettato erroneamente di altri suoi colleghi.
> così per chiarezza.



Io mio sono limitato a guardarlo a pochi metri di distanza...
non gli ho neanche parlato......
Lui ha capito chi ero.
ma sono contento di aver dato visivamente un volto e un corpo a costui,
perche' volevo vedere com'era ....*e cioe' una merda*....
...che ha solo saputo aprofittare dell'occasione buona .

Pero' lo avrei usato molto volentieri come sacco da allenamento...!
Le intenzioni non possono essere delle piu' pacifiche quando incontri quello che si e' trombato la tua donna........siamo sinceri...eh ?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Agosto 2009)

Non serve a niente incontrare l'altro/a.
Gli/le date un'importanza che non merita.

Se è più giovane e bello vi roderete perchè penserete di non essere all'altezza fisicamente.
Se è più vecchio e brutto vi roderete perchè penserete che o è più intelligente e simpatico, o semplicemente vostra moglie ha buttato via tutto per una mezza calzetta.

Comunque vada, le vostre sofferenze non si placheranno e non troverete nessuna risposta nuova tantomeno illuminazioni di alcun tipo.

Certo, se intendete confezionare una bambolina voodoo a perfetta immagine e somiglianza, allora può tornarvi utile. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non date a queste persone un'importanza che non meritano.
Gli amanti non si scelgono per delle doti, si scelgono semplicemente perchè hanno avuto il tempismo di dire la cosa giusta al momento giusto.
Se non era quello con quella faccia lì, sarebbe stato quell'altro con quella faccia là...
Avvilente, ma vero. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old amarax (28 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> cosi per conoscerlo; immagino sia un bravo ragazzo.
> certo mi vengono in mente malignerie; ma è più per dare un volto alla persona che ho più volte immaginato; ho sospettato erroneamente di altri suoi colleghi.
> *così per chiarezza*.


 
Io volli farlo. E' stata la cosa più sbagliata potessi fare.
Io pensavo che lei a vedermi capisse cge c'ero...esistevo. Non ero un'entità astratta "moglie".
Lei...brrr lassamo perde...
Tu e lui non potete avere niente  in comune. Mica devi dare la tua benedizione all'unione?
Se si mettessero insieme ufficialmente ...allora, solo allora si vedrà in qualche situazione in cui obbligatoriamante devi essere presente per i tuoi figli.


----------



## Old Becco (28 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> L&M,
> 
> volevo sondare il vs parere (scusate se non ho trovato thread in merito sfogliando qualche pagina addietro) sul seguente tema, anche se se ne sarà già dibattuto...
> 
> ...


 __________________________

L'unica fortuna che mi ha riservato la vita è che il primo amante di mia moglie lo posso andare a vedere ogni volta che voglio: E' al cimitero!!
Lui era 43 enne e mia moglie ne aveva 23, erano colleghi e io un bravo e ingenuo maritino tutto casa e lavoro ( e corna).
Cosa ti consiglio? LASCIA STAREEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!
E' una umiliazione a cui non ti devi sottoporre. Te l'ho gia detto, chiudi senza nenanche salutarla. Tua moglie non ti ama più, e conoscere il suo amante non fa che peggiorare le cose.
*Becco*


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2009)

Chi sono L & M?!


----------



## Kid (28 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> L&M,
> 
> volevo sondare il vs parere (scusate se non ho trovato thread in merito sfogliando qualche pagina addietro) sul seguente tema, anche se se ne sarà già dibattuto...
> 
> ...


NON FARLO!


----------



## Old dolorante (28 Agosto 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> __________________________
> 
> L'unica fortuna che mi ha riservato la vita è che il primo amante di mia moglie lo posso andare a vedere ogni volta che voglio: E' al cimitero!!
> *Becco*


se sei feroce quando t'incazzi...


----------



## Old dolorante (28 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chi sono L & M?!


Lassa sta'
effetto della sambuca...ghiacciata con la mosca!
dovevo scrivere L&G (ladies & gentlemen)


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2009)

Dolorante, forza. Gli amanti passano, sono fasi, tieni in piedi la famiglia!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Lassa sta'
> effetto della sambuca...ghiacciata con la mosca!
> dovevo scrivere L&G (ladies & gentlemen)


ma che schifo di roba bevi?


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che schifo di roba bevi?


la sambuca con le mosche è buonissima


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la sambuca con le mosche è buonissima


bah..
le mosche sono i chicchi di caffè?
ma fa schifo uguale.. è piena di zucchero


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2009)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> bah..
> le mosche sono i chicchi di caffè?
> ma fa schifo uguale.. è piena di zucchero


Ma sarà libero di bere quel che gli pare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Tanto quel che beve é il danno minore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bah..
> le mosche sono i chicchi di caffè?
> ma fa schifo uguale.. è piena di zucchero


si,  è dolce ma con le mosche ci sta bene.
e non discutere sai?


----------



## Old dolorante (28 Agosto 2009)

...rigorosamente molinari ovviamente...
le altre non sono paragonabili.

solo in grecia ne ho bevute di altrettanto buone.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Ma sarà libero di bere quel che gli pare?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ...rigorosamente molinari ovviamente...
> le altre non sono paragonabili.
> 
> solo in grecia ne ho bevute di altrettanto buone.


per la birra ti consiglio una spina a carrello e un fusto da 20. risparmi ed è più buona


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> ...rigorosamente molinari ovviamente...
> le altre non sono paragonabili.
> 
> solo in grecia ne ho bevute di altrettanto buone.


le altre non esistono,
c'è solo la sambuca molinari


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2009)

*diese forum*



Brugola ha detto:


> si, è dolce ma con le mosche ci sta bene.
> e non discutere sai?


 ist nicht democratic


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ist nicht democratic


ti preferisco in dialetto veneto
Oggi spisa o no sta teta?


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ist nicht democratic


ja, wir sind ein petit dittatorialen


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2009)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> nein


.....kapò!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti preferisco in dialetto veneto
> Oggi spisa o no sta teta?


me spisa e tete 
stasera saran saete


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2009)

*va bene*

Datemi le coordinate che le caccio nel navigatore e stasera bazzico lontano dalle vostre parti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Agosto 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> __________________________
> 
> L'unica fortuna che mi ha riservato la vita è che il primo amante di mia moglie lo posso andare a vedere ogni volta che voglio: E' al cimitero!!
> 
> *Becco*


Hai tutta la mia invidia!


----------



## Old giulia (28 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> L&M,
> 
> volevo sondare il vs parere (scusate se non ho trovato thread in merito sfogliando qualche pagina addietro) sul seguente tema, anche se se ne sarà già dibattuto...
> 
> ...


Lei lanciò l'idea... ed io non me la feci scappare (anche se dovettero passare quasi dodici mesi, perchè a sentire lei era piena di impegni, ogni tanto rinnovavo l'invito... lei voleva spiegarmi, diceva di essere molto dispiaciuta dell'accaduto).
La incontrai... una ragazza normalissima, impaurita ed imbarazzata.
Mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle, ma non importa.
Avevo un'idea di lei ancestrale, dovuta probabilmente dalla descrizione che mio marito mi diede di lei.
Vovevo vedere e capire cosa aveva lei più di me.
Mi è andata bene.


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2009)

*.........*



giulia ha detto:


> Lei lanciò l'idea... ed io non me la feci scappare (anche se dovettero passare quasi dodici mesi, perchè a sentire lei era piena di impegni, ogni tanto rinnovavo l'invito... lei voleva spiegarmi, diceva di essere molto dispiaciuta dell'accaduto).
> La incontrai... una ragazza normalissima, impaurita ed imbarazzata.
> Mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle, ma non importa.
> Avevo un'idea di lei ancestrale, dovuta probabilmente dalla descrizione che mio marito mi diede di lei.
> ...


Cara Giulia, dopo aver letto di altre persone che hanno avuto questa esperienza, ho compreso che alla fine il rusultato é quasi sempre lo stesso... si idealizza, per timore di non essere all'altezza, un/a amante che spesso é una persona normale, magari anche mediocre e che per un certo periodo fa immaginare all'altro di avere la cornucopia della felicità... 
Era solo l'illusione autoindotta di una pseudo realtà felice, una specie di contingenza dei desideri.... sai quando hai voglia di dolce e invece di una banale caramella ti compri lo zucchero filato?  
Tanto effetto, tanto volume, modalità diverse nel gustarlo ma alla fine ci sono meno zuccheri totali che nella normale caramella e ti resta in mano il bastoncino secco che cerchi di buttare il prima possibile perché lo zucchero filato é considerato golosità da bimbi e giovanissimi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cara Giulia, dopo aver letto di altre persone che hanno avuto questa esperienza, ho compreso che alla fine il rusultato é quasi sempre lo stesso... si idealizza, per timore di non essere all'altezza, un/a amante che spesso é una persona normale, magari anche mediocre e che per un certo periodo fa immaginare all'altro di avere la cornucopia della felicità...
> Era solo l'illusione autoindotta di una pseudo realtà felice, una specie di contingenza dei desideri.... sai quando hai voglia di dolce e invece di una banale caramella ti compri lo zucchero filato?
> Tanto effetto, tanto volume, modalità diverse nel gustarlo ma alla fine ci sono meno zuccheri totali che nella normale caramella e ti resta in mano il bastoncino secco che cerchi di buttare il prima possibile perché lo zucchero filato é considerato golosità da bimbi e giovanissimi....
> 
> ...


 ...e ti si alza pure la glicemia...con tutto quel che ne consegue...

Però alcuni credono che l'altro abbia tradito con una torta a più piani e possono trovare utile che solo di un bastoncino si tratta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io conoscevo bene con chi sono stata tradita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , altrimenti la curiosità di vederla l'avrei avuta.


----------



## Old lele51 (29 Agosto 2009)

*lascia perdere...*



dolorante ha detto:


> L&M,
> 
> volevo sondare il vs parere (scusate se non ho trovato thread in merito sfogliando qualche pagina addietro) sul seguente tema, anche se se ne sarà già dibattuto...
> 
> ...


Caro amico, lascia perdere... tua moglie è andata con lui perchè ha voluto farlo... poteva essere questo collega o nel futuro un'altro uomo, non credo che ti sentiresti meglio se dai concretezza alla tua fantasia, anzi... se ritieni di poter recuperare il tuo matrimonio devi lavorare con tua moglie, eliminare le cause (se ci sono) del vostro distacco emotivo, l'altro sarà sempre e comunque una pedina in questa partita della vita... il peggio è che nessuno se ne frega tranne te, e loro pensano che ne hanno diritto a vivere e gioire, forse è vero, ma visto che si sono dimenticati di dirtelo, è ora che tu cominci a vivere la tua vita, bada al piccolo che è l'unico importante in questo casino ed è l'unico che non deve soffrire, il resto e fuffa.
Lele.


----------



## Old Becco (30 Agosto 2009)

Concordo con Lele51. Alla fine il tradito sente solo la propria solitudine che è autentica e tangibile. Giusto allora ricominciare da se stessi e progettare un'altra vita, salvando il salvabile e ciò che realmente vale e buttando il resto in discarica, moglie amante, ricordi etc .
Costruire su macerie non è un'idea saggia.
Becco


----------



## Old Alexantro (31 Agosto 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> L&M,
> 
> volevo sondare il vs parere (scusate se non ho trovato thread in merito sfogliando qualche pagina addietro) sul seguente tema, anche se se ne sarà già dibattuto...
> 
> ...


 il cric casomai servirebbe x tua moglie non x l'amante a meno che non sia un tuo amico o una persona di tua fiducia


----------



## Old lordpinceton (31 Agosto 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il cric casomai servirebbe x tua moglie non x l'amante a meno che non sia un tuo amico o una persona di tua fiducia


A proposito Ale, mi ricordo di una storia successa in una zona industriale vicino a casa mia...pare che due amanti fossero appartati in auto, lei era china su di lui e gli faceva un rapporto orale, pare che la moglie abbia aperto la portiera e abbia iniziato a randellarla con un ombrello, e che l'amante sotto l'impulso delle botte abbia morso a sangue il malcapitato...

Dicono che se le mogli ti beccano in fragrante diventino furibonde...


----------



## Old Alexantro (31 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> A proposito Ale, mi ricordo di una storia successa in una zona industriale vicino a casa mia...pare che due amanti fossero appartati in auto, lei era china su di lui e gli faceva un rapporto orale, pare che la moglie abbia aperto la portiera e abbia iniziato a randellarla con un ombrello, e che l'amante sotto l'impulso delle botte abbia morso a sangue il malcapitato...
> 
> Dicono che se le mogli ti beccano in fragrante diventino furibonde...


 questa mi sa tanto di leggenda metropolitana tipo i 2 che trombano in bagno e rimangono incastrati o quella che si presenta al pronto soccorso con un cetriolo su x la vagina


----------



## Old lordpinceton (31 Agosto 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> questa mi sa tanto di leggenda metropolitana tipo i 2 che trombano in bagno e rimangono incastrati o quella che si presenta al pronto soccorso con un cetriolo su x la vagina


Certo...in vita mia non ho mai assistito ad un adulterio in diretta...mai. 
Mai visto cose equivoche. 

Ho sentito tante storie sul pronto soccorso, ma non avendo visto con i miei occhi...mah...

Sai...io penso che sul pianeta sesso, ci siano le più grandi mistificazioni. 

Insomma solo il mio pisello sa dove è stato e dove non è stato...e lui non ha occhi, e non parla...


----------



## Old mux (31 Agosto 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Caro amico, lascia perdere... tua moglie è andata con lui perchè ha voluto farlo... poteva essere questo collega o nel futuro un'altro uomo, non credo che ti sentiresti meglio se dai concretezza alla tua fantasia, anzi... se ritieni di poter recuperare il tuo matrimonio devi lavorare con tua moglie, eliminare le cause (se ci sono) del vostro distacco emotivo, l'altro sarà sempre e comunque una pedina in questa partita della vita... il peggio è che nessuno se ne frega tranne te, e loro pensano che ne hanno diritto a vivere e gioire, forse è vero, ma visto che si sono dimenticati di dirtelo, è ora che tu cominci a vivere la tua vita, bada al piccolo che è l'unico importante in questo casino ed è l'unico che non deve soffrire, il resto e fuffa.
> Lele.


Quoto Lele.


----------



## Old giulia (31 Agosto 2009)

Non so...
Io sinceramente sentir dire che la colpa non è dell'amante ma del marito ed eventualmente della moglie mi son stancata.
L'amante è responsabile quanto il marito traditore e quindi pagarne poi le conseguenza se la tresca esce allo scoperto.
Quindi un confronto-scontro ci stà... cosicchè alla prossima magari ci si pensa un po'... 
Forse in questo modo ci sarebbero meno amanti in giro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi che Dolorante abbia espresso questo desiderio... significa che in cuor suo vuole farlo... fallo.
Cerca di mantenere la calma e la dignità.
Sicuramente lui sarà imbarazzato e si sentirà in colpa.
Senza entrare nei particolari.


----------



## Old dolorante (1 Settembre 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Non so...
> Io sinceramente sentir dire che la colpa non è dell'amante ma del marito ed eventualmente della moglie mi son stancata.
> L'amante è responsabile quanto il marito traditore e quindi pagarne poi le conseguenza se la tresca esce allo scoperto.
> Quindi un confronto-scontro ci stà... cosicchè alla prossima magari ci si pensa un po'...
> ...


Ho manifestato questa necessità qualche settimana fa e mia moglie ha reagito con un "lo sapevo, me lo hanno detto tutte le persone che conosco e sanno della cosa che prima o poi me lo avresti chiesto, è successo cosi a tutti/e (a seconda della situazione)".
Però ho sempre pensato che avrei voluto farlo quando fossi stato certo della fine della storia con mia moglie (mai dire mai nella vita, parlo di breve-medio periodo). 
Non gliel'ho più accennato. Ma qualcosa mi dice, visto lo stato d'animo e la disperazione di mia moglie per la mia scelta che non ha mai creduto possibile, che me lo proporrà lei come estremo tentativo di farmi dire in faccia da lui direttamente che con mia moglie non ci sarà mai più nulla. Ma forse oggi non è quello che mi serve.
Bah, vedremo. Non è il mio primo pensiero sinceramente.


----------



## Old giulia (1 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Ho manifestato questa necessità qualche settimana fa e mia moglie ha reagito con un "lo sapevo, me lo hanno detto tutte le persone che conosco e sanno della cosa che prima o poi me lo avresti chiesto, è successo cosi a tutti/e (a seconda della situazione)".
> Però ho sempre pensato che avrei voluto farlo quando fossi stato certo della fine della storia con mia moglie (mai dire mai nella vita, parlo di breve-medio periodo).
> Non gliel'ho più accennato. Ma qualcosa mi dice, visto lo stato d'animo e la disperazione di mia moglie per la mia scelta che non ha mai creduto possibile, che me lo proporrà lei come estremo tentativo di farmi dire in faccia da lui direttamente che con mia moglie non ci sarà mai più nulla. Ma forse oggi non è quello che mi serve.
> Bah, vedremo. Non è il mio primo pensiero sinceramente.


Il mio pensiero va al di là della tua storia...
Immagino nn sia il tuo primo pensiero... va da sè che in questo thread aperto da te parla proprio di questa necessità.
Era una mia riflessione... le amanti se la cavano sempre in qualche modo ma io non penso siano poi così "innocenti"...


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2009)

*Caro*

Caro cagnazzo.....PAROLE SANTE......ma la dignità dov'è finita?Nono solo gli dilaniano la consorte...quanto poi devono anche conoscerli di persona!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  No dico ma è normale?Rimangono con la consorte e vanno a far conoscenza con l'amante....ma son UOMINI questi?


----------



## Old dolorante (3 Settembre 2009)

a cosa devo quest'ondata di merda improvvisa a sporcare i miei post pieni di amore?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> a cosa devo quest'ondata di merda improvvisa a sporcare i miei post pieni di amore?


pieni di amore?


----------



## Old astonished (4 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Ho manifestato questa necessità qualche settimana fa e mia moglie ha reagito con un "lo sapevo, me lo hanno detto tutte le persone che conosco e sanno della cosa che prima o poi me lo avresti chiesto, è successo cosi a tutti/e (a seconda della situazione)".
> Però ho sempre pensato che avrei voluto farlo quando fossi stato certo della fine della storia con mia moglie (mai dire mai nella vita, parlo di breve-medio periodo).
> Non gliel'ho più accennato. Ma qualcosa mi dice, visto lo stato d'animo e la disperazione di mia moglie per la mia scelta che non ha mai creduto possibile, che me lo proporrà lei come estremo tentativo di farmi dire in faccia da lui direttamente che con mia moglie non ci sarà mai più nulla. Ma forse oggi non è quello che mi serve.
> Bah, vedremo. Non è il mio primo pensiero sinceramente.


Ciao Dolorante, 
ho letto anche la tua storia e mi ha colpito anch'essa.

A me è successo di incontrare l'amante di mia moglie con lei presente in due occasioni: una un pò cercata ed una totalmente fortuita. Beh, è stato devastante emotivamente e psicologicamente. Nella seconda occasione mi sono sentito deriso ed ho perso il controllo, cosa strana per me. Scena pietosa, indegna, non ne vale la pena. La sera, a poche ore dall'incontro, mentre ero a letto ho iniziato a ripensare all'accaduto ed ho pensato che se l'incontro fosse degenerato ulteriormente  (purtroppo un pò lo è stato) avrei potuto perdere la mia libertà per due persone di cui non ne valeva la pena e ho iniziato ad aver paura per il rischio passato, quello di cacciarmi in qualche guaio. Capisco la necessità di materializzare il nemico, è comprensibile, io l'ho fatto ma so che se si ripresentasse l'occasione non sarei in grado di stare calmo per cui evito qualsiasi luogo in cui possa incontrarlo.

Non fidarti di quelle che credi siano le tue reazioni: è facile perdere il controllo sapendo che chi hai di fronte ha violato la tua intimità familiare ma devi ricordare, come ti è già stato detto, che prima e maggior repsonsabile è tua moglie che avrebbe dovuto agire a protezione di essa e non è stata in grado.

Il mio consiglio (ma so che è facile darlo agli altri) è di lasciar perdere questa tua volontà e vedi di trovare la strada migliore pre sistemare le cose con tua moglie facendo chiarezza dentro di te e capendo se vuoi tentare di ricostruire o meno magari prendenditi del tempo per te stando solo ma non infilarti in storie sentimentalmente aride solo per riempire dei vuoti affettivi, non serve.

Ciao.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> è facile perdere il controllo sapendo che chi hai di fronte ha violato la tua intimità familiare


Quanto hai ragione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Benvenuto.


----------



## Old astonished (4 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie per il benvenuto.

Riguardo quanto detto in precedenza, è anche vero che i primi a permettere di violare l'intimità della nostra casa (inteso come nido d'amore) sono stai i nostri compagni/e: è una triste constatazione ma capisco che all'inizio si vedano i loro amanti come responsabili;  poi si accende il lumicino della ragione ed il riflettore si punta sui nostri compagni/e ed è in quel momento che ci si arrende all'evidenza e si decide quale strada prendere per il futuro.

Ciao.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto.
> 
> Riguardo quanto detto in precedenza, è anche vero che i primi a permettere di violare l'intimità della nostra casa (inteso come nido d'amore) sono stai i nostri compagni/e: è una triste constatazione ma capisco che all'inizio si vedano i loro amanti come responsabili;  poi si accende il lumicino della ragione ed il riflettore si punta sui nostri compagni/e ed è in quel momento che ci si arrende all'evidenza e si decide quale strada prendere per il futuro.
> 
> Ciao.


Ti dò il benvenuto anche io. Anche io qui,a cercare chi, come me vive ,attonito, per il dolore che ci è stato causato proprio da chi amavamo di più. Nick simili il mio ed il tuo. Amaraper


----------



## Old astonished (6 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ti dò il benvenuto anche io. Anche io qui,a cercare chi, come me vive ,attonito, per il dolore che ci è stato causato proprio da chi amavamo di più. Nick simili il mio ed il tuo. Amaraper


Ciao,
sono un uomo e manco di fantasia, non mi ero mai soffermato a riflettere sul significato del tuo nick, ma di certo che c'entrasse l'amarezza per la delusione era chiaro.

Non so se aprirò un thread tutto mio per raccontare la mia storia: ho scoperto questo forum dopo la scoperta del tradimento di mia moglie, quasi un anno fa (ma è meglio chiamarla relazione parallela visto che durava da quasai due anni, ed ora, dopo la separazione, sembra che tra alti e bassi, almeno come vuol far credermi, va ancora avanti, quindi è proprio presa e direi anche persa), dicevo che ho scoperto il forum da un anno in cui ho avuto modo di trarre moltissimi spunti di riflessione dagli interventi di tutti, mi ha aiutato ed ho superato quella fase di dovermi confrontare e cercare consigli a tutti i costi. Sono serenamente distaccato su tutto ciò che fa la mia (ex!?)-moglie ma se ne avrò l'occasione racconterò la mia storia così si potrà capire meglio da quale vissuto deriveranno i miei interventi.





  e buona domenica.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> sono un uomo e manco di fantasia, non mi ero mai soffermato a riflettere sul significato del tuo nick, ma di certo che c'entrasse l'amarezza per la delusione era chiaro.
> 
> Non so se aprirò un thread tutto mio per raccontare la mia storia: ho scoperto questo forum dopo la scoperta del tradimento di mia moglie, quasi un anno fa (ma è meglio chiamarla relazione parallela visto che durava da quasai due anni, ed ora, dopo la separazione, sembra che tra alti e bassi, almeno come vuol far credermi, va ancora avanti, quindi è proprio presa e direi anche persa), dicevo che ho scoperto il forum da un anno in cui ho avuto modo di trarre moltissimi spunti di riflessione dagli interventi di tutti, mi ha aiutato ed ho superato quella fase di dovermi confrontare e cercare consigli a tutti i costi. Sono serenamente distaccato su tutto ciò che fa la mia (ex!?)-moglie ma se ne avrò l'occasione racconterò la mia storia così si potrà capire meglio da quale vissuto deriveranno i miei interventi.
> ...


Ti dico quello che ho letto io nelle tue parole. Sei un uomo onesto. Ed innamorato. Che ha amato troppo una donna che vive dentro in un modo diverso da te... Già xché non esiste l'altra metà della mela...ci uniamo a partner dei quali crediamo abbiano i nostri ideali,i nostri obiettivi...invece siamo soli. Buona domenica anche a te.


----------



## Old astonished (6 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ... Già xché non esiste l'altra metà della mela...ci uniamo a partner dei quali crediamo abbiano i nostri ideali,i nostri obiettivi...invece siamo soli. Buona domenica anche a te.


Vero: purtroppo vorremmo sempre sentire le cose importanti allo stesso modo ma non è così, almeno non sempre. Se ne ha il bisogno per andare avanti per poter superare le difficoltà del quotidiano e per afre progetti di vita e di crescita ma questo modo di porsi all'altra/o porsi è impegnativo ed il rischio è di farli scappare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  com'è avvenuto.

Sai cosa c'è: pensi ne valga la pena starsene quì a discutere e ridiscutere su di loro? La vita è loro noi abbiamo la nostra e dobbiamo viverla al meglio: mi rimangno due tre ore per godermi questa domenica, tra un pò me neesco, prendo un pò d'aria (fresca finalmente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   e vedo volti di gente che non conosco e chissà magari qualcuna noterà il mio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Vero: purtroppo vorremmo sempre sentire le cose importanti allo stesso modo ma non è così, almeno non sempre. Se ne ha il bisogno per andare avanti per poter superare le difficoltà del quotidiano e per afre progetti di vita e di crescita ma questo modo di porsi all'altra/o porsi è impegnativo ed il rischio è di farli scappare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dove vai?
Dimmi posti dove andare da soli e non sentirsi fessi...


----------



## Old sperella (6 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Vero: purtroppo vorremmo sempre sentire le cose importanti allo stesso modo ma non è così, almeno non sempre. Se ne ha il bisogno per andare avanti per poter superare le difficoltà del quotidiano e per afre progetti di vita e di crescita ma questo modo di porsi all'altra/o porsi è impegnativo ed il rischio è di farli scappare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old sperella (6 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dove vai?
> Dimmi posti dove andare da soli e non sentirsi fessi...


centri commerciali , negozi , librerie , cinema , mare ( non fulminarmi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   , al bar a prendere un caffè ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> centri commerciali , negozi , librerie , cinema , *mare* ( non fulminarmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci vado già gli altri giorni ...di domenica non mi piace...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*mare*


----------



## Old amarax (6 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Vero: purtroppo vorremmo sempre sentire le cose importanti allo stesso modo ma non è così, almeno non sempre. Se ne ha il bisogno per andare avanti per poter superare le difficoltà del quotidiano e per afre progetti di vita e di crescita ma questo modo di porsi all'altra/o porsi è impegnativo ed il rischio è di farli scappare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci pensavo mentre ero a spasso con il mio cagnone. Noi siamo qui in autoanalisi e grazie a questo forum conosciamo persone speciali. Peccato siano lontane...intanto la vita va' Buona passeggiata as.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dove vai?
> Dimmi posti dove andare da soli e non sentirsi fessi...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci vado già gli altri giorni ...di domenica non mi piace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io con il mio cagno vado ovunque e non mi sento ...fessa


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Sai cosa c'è: pensi ne valga la pena starsene quì a discutere e ridiscutere su di loro?


All'inizio arrivi qui per sfogarti, confrontarti, cercare di capire.
Poi te la prendi comoda per metabolizzare.
Alla fine rimani perchè ti piacciono le persone che ci sono, e per vedere se la tua esperienza, le tue conclusioni e le tue scoperte possono aiutare qualcuno che si trova nella tua stessa situazione.

********************************************************

Anche io vado ovunque e non sento il peso di esserci andata da sola...
Tanto, con questo sguardo disincantato che ho acquisito (che fortuna, eh? :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    vedo tante solitudini di coppia... E non so cosa sia meglio...


----------



## Old sperella (6 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci vado già gli altri giorni ...di domenica non mi piace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sappi che ho smesso


----------



## Old astonished (6 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dove vai?
> Dimmi posti dove andare da soli e non sentirsi fessi...


Perchè sentirsi fessi? Ti hanno già risposto altre amiche: io vado dovunque e faccio qualunque cosa da solo senza pormi particolari problemi. 

Abito in un paese (di 8000 abitanti) a 25 km da una ridente città di mare: se esco vado spesso in città per fare due passi e vedere, pensare, fantasticare; a volte capita di incontrare dei miei compaesani che vedendomi solo e conoscendo la mia storia (paese piccolo => gente mormora :baby

	
	
		
		
	


	




    penseranno che sia fuori di testa o quantomeno strano ma non c'è nulla di strano. Vado ugualmente da solo al cinema, nei centri commerciali a fare la spesa (e mi piace perchè mi prendo cura di me anche con la buona alimentazione)  in locali della riviera dove la sera si balla (mi mimetizzo tra la gente e tra la confusione, bevo qualcosa, fumo una sigaretta e torno a casa, la mia casa che tanto mi piace),  faccio sport da solo (pratico running ed è una cosa che ti fa entrare in comunicazione diretta con ogni parte del tuo corpo una volta raggiounto un buon allenamento, oltre a migliorare le tue capacità respiratorie e migliorare il controllo dello stress da lavoro), ed ora sto pensando di prenotare un viaggio, sempre da solo, per un weekend in Olanda (mi capita di andarci per lavoro ma non sono mai riuscito a visitare Amsterdam x bene: non mi interessano le solite attrattive che potrebbero attrarre noi uomini: mi piace osservare come vivono all'estero, vedere come si vestono, come si muovono, quello che mangiano, lo stile delle case, il modo di vivere, etc......oltre alle attrattive canoniche quali musei opere d'arte e quant'altro).

Non bisogna sentirsi fessi se le nostre metà hanno deciso diversamente, siamo semplicemente persone con una storia diversa alle spalle e tanto la gente che non ha niente di meglio cui pensare avrà sempre qualcosa da ridire: ti posso assicurare che sulla mia storia ho sentito cose inventate di sana pianta e distorsioni incredibili della realtà dei fatti; chi fa questo è gente che ha una vita talmente triste e vuota da essere ravvivata solo dal chiaccheiriccio pettegolo: come potersela prendere con chi è già conciato tanto male?

Io sono in fondo un solitario: ho capito che sto bene con gli altri ma so stare benissimo con me stesso dunque non mi crea particolari imbarazzi.

La vita è troppo importante per lasciarla sprecare, anche solo una goccia, e l'unico modo per far si che ciò non accada è viverla.

Ciao


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Io ho sempre fatto cose sola....quando non riuscivo per momenti di stanca o paranoia a divagarmi con gli amici io ho sempre fatto tutto sola...cinema, compere, vacanze, nulla...figurati ora...mi sembriamo troppi anche quando vado a buttare il secchio dell aspazzatura, mi urta persino la mai di compagnia perchè non sto dietro ai 1000 discorsi che mi faccio con la mente... a volte è più salutare star soli se non lo si fa per isolarsi dal mondo ma perchè serve a se stessi!


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2009)

*astonished*



astonished ha detto:


> Perchè sentirsi fessi? Ti hanno già risposto altre amiche: io vado dovunque e faccio qualunque cosa da solo senza pormi particolari problemi.
> 
> Abito in un paese (di 8000) abitanti a 25 km da una ridente città di mare: se esco vado spesso in città per fare due passi e vedere, pensare, fantasticare; a volte capita di incontrare dei miei paesani che vedendomi solo e conoscendo la mia storia (paese piccolo => gente mormora :baby
> 
> ...


Concordo perfettamente con quanto evidenziato in blu...
Bruja


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Mi unisco al gruppo dei solitari... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io sono anche figlia unica... Forse questo influisce...
Comunque una convivenza non la farò MAI PIU' !!!!!!!!


----------

